# Pet peeve around this time of the year



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I am always amazed at the yarn and pattern companies who put out patterns for Christmas around middle October, early November. Do these people think that we have the time to make all these beautiful things in a month when you have a large family? I wish they would put out these patterns and links to patterns in the summer when you do not have to rush, spend 24/7 to make things for Christmas, birthdays, parties. Is it just me, or is there anybody else who feels this way? So I guess you print off the patterns and hope to make them at the first of the year for the coming holidays. I don't know about any of you, but when the holidays are over, so am I. I will stash the patterns for a sunny day in June.


----------



## Kensbarb (Aug 27, 2014)

Very good point.


----------



## galby (Apr 8, 2012)

Christmas in July would be nice.


----------



## 59891 (Apr 18, 2012)

I agree! I'm the slowest knitter in the universe and I always have to copy for the next year. And then in August I forget where I filed them!!!
Alas!


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

I always look forward to January when all the holiday pressure is off.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hudson said:


> I always look forward to January when all the holiday pressure is off.


Me too! Would like to hibernate from Nov 1 until Jan 2.


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

I have taken to voicing my concerns about their timing directly to them. In some cases I get a reply and acknowledgment of the issue and other times I don't.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

I realize that my comment will probably not be well received, but I have thought about it often. Why do so many knitters/crocheters put themselves through such anguish over holiday gifts? Everyone doesn't have to have a gift, let alone a hand made one. If the project and timing cease to be fun, isn't that missing the point of the craft? 

As far as I know, these holidays will come around every year without fail and since most of us knit or crochet all year long, why not plan what you want to give well in advance and stow them away until they are needed. Except for small children, sizes don't change much.

Don't beat me up!


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

And yet people have a fit when advertising starts too early for Christmas. I agree with jmcret05 about the fun in making gifts. Don't miss out on the pleasure of creating! I paint and if it isn't done by Christmas I will give at a birthday. As a good friend told.... Christmas comes every year, save it til next one!


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I agree, I rarely make hand knit Christmas gifts, but as my list of gifts gets smaller and my friends get older and need less, I am starting to make a few things.

When you wonderful KPers post links to patterns, if they interest me I email them to myself. If at a later date they still interest me and I think I might actually make the item, I down load the pattern. I make a few items, use them for my fair entries in August and as gifts in the fall and winter. No stress for fair entries and no stress for Christmas or birthday gifts. And I am doubly lucky as most of my friends value home made gifts. Since most of those I give gifts to have fall and winter birthdays it COULD be doubly stressful. This probably won’t work for everyone but it make my life easier and in the winter I can concentrate on my charity knitting.

Oh, and I almost never make Christmas themed gifts, I try for things with a longer shelf life.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Dec 4, 2017)

I crochet year-round, but about the only things I make are gifts: for birthdays, holidays, unexpected events. I wash, bag, & stash them in one particular place. When I need a gift, I just grab one that is appropriate.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

From your keyboard to their minds. I happen to agree. If I am going to make anything for Christmas I usually start at the beginning of the year and catch those lovely yarn sales.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

I also knit all year-round and keep the completed projects for gift giving. Since I knit a variety of items, I have a good selection and can usually find a gift that suits the recipient. I definitely don't do the last minute, pre holiday stressful knitting, sewing, etc...been there, done that and won't do it anymore!


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

I really don’t like thinking anything Christmas before November not the same these days. Having said that I’ve been making stars for care homes since August.


----------



## dcgmom (Jul 3, 2019)

run4fittness said:


> From your keyboard to their minds. I happen to agree. If I am going to make anything for Christmas I usually start at the beginning of the year and catch those lovely yarn sales.


Me too! There is too much going on between now and Christmas to get most knitting done.


----------



## elliekluge (Feb 11, 2015)

I save many of these patterns and treat myself to holiday fun, starting on New Year's Day. So, I may be a year behind with the fun projects, but it sure decreases the Christmas stress!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

I knit year round. Some things I knit are for specific people and when it is their birthday or Christmas I get out the knitted item and give. I also try to have extra things I knit for the unexpected time of need arises.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

I keep a list of what I want to make , start just after Market is over. January is my decoration month, the snow keeps me grounded to Christmas, lol! I try and have at least 5 new items each Market but the old standbys keep me busy too. Next year I will have 15 new items, already have the birch limbs ready for displays. Some patterns are quite old and untried but I still plan on making them. Such fun to go through the books etc. and plan.


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

2E, I think we could debate! I feel like I am incredibly slow!! But I agree—file away and then…..


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Curmudgeon said:


> I crochet year-round, but about the only things I make are gifts: for birthdays, holidays, unexpected events. I wash, bag, & stash them in one particular place. When I need a gift, I just grab one that is appropriate.


I should be so organized!!!

Instead - maybe to hide my lack of organizing skill - I just give whatever to whomever, whenever I feel like it. 
No stress about occasions, birthdays, or holidays. My remaining years are dedicated to stress-reduction. Had plenty enough while working and raising my kids.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> I realize that my comment will probably not be well received, but I have thought about it often. Why do so many knitters/crocheters put themselves through such anguish over holiday gifts? Everyone doesn't have to have a gift, let alone a hand made one. If the project and timing cease to be fun, isn't that missing the point of the craft?
> 
> As far as I know, these holidays will come around every year without fail and since most of us knit or crochet all year long, why not plan what you want to give well in advance and *stow them away *until they are needed. Except for small children, sizes don't change much.
> 
> Don't beat me up!


After discovering many carefully 'stowed away for later' gifts in our mother's bedroom closet, I decided that wasn't going to happen to anything I wanted to give as a gift to a particular person. 
We'll never know why she never gave them to us. Two of my sisters never moved away from NYC. I visited a few times a year. OK the one in Denver rarely came East, but our mother was familiar with mailing parcels. Why didn't she mail things? Why didn't she at least label what was for whom? Clothes, we could sort easily, since no two of us are the same size. Jewellery was more difficult; we all seem to share similar tastes in bijoux. 
No stashing of gifts by me!


----------

